# 14 kg zu schwer ????????????



## drunky-monkey (6. April 2005)

Hallo habe hier mal ne frage habe mal vor 3 jahren ein BMX aus Amerika bekommen ist ein nich schlechtes hat man mir gesagt hat damals 400$ gekostet nun wollte ich anfangen richtig zu fahren jedoch als mein freund das rad eines tages bestaunte und hochgehoben hatt sagte er mir das es viel zu schwer fürs Flatlanding sei natürlich fuhr ich damir zum nächsten bikeshop und sagte dor einem bekannten von mir das er es wiegen soll nun jetzt zu meiner eigentlichen frage er hatt mir nähmlich gesagt das es 14 kg wiegt nun wollte ich fragen ob das so ganz in der norm liegt oder viel zu schwer??


----------



## nek.WildeWutz (6. April 2005)

alles kla lol


zu schwer ist es, wenn es dir zu schwer is ! man kann auch mit nem14 kg flatland fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (6. April 2005)

jedes BMX über 12kg ist zuschwer, egal ob für flat oder für street.


----------



## blkmrkt (6. April 2005)

jedes BMX über 12kg ist zuschwer, egal ob für flat oder für street

aber nur wenn man nicht fahren kann!


----------



## moo (6. April 2005)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> jedes BMX über 12kg ist zuschwer, egal ob für flat oder für street.



Mädchen.
Meins wiegt 13,2 von der Stange.(ohne pegs)
Bei Dirt braucht man nix leichteres.
Bei Street wär leichter nett, aber es geht auch so top.
Zu Flat kann ich nix sagen, aber ich denk für den Anfang wär das Gewicht auch noch o.k.


----------



## derFisch (6. April 2005)

moo schrieb:
			
		

> Mädchen.
> Meins wiegt 13,2 von der Stange.(ohne pegs)
> Bei Dirt braucht man nix leichteres.
> Bei Street wär leichter nett, aber es geht auch so top.
> Zu Flat kann ich nix sagen, aber ich denk für den Anfang wär das Gewicht auch noch o.k.


Ich will es sehen! Und wenn wir mal wieder in Köln sind will ich es fahren!












ok?


----------



## moo (6. April 2005)

gerne, aber es is nix besonderes und deins is bestimmt besser.
und fahrn kann ich auch nich   
gruß,
oli


----------



## derFisch (6. April 2005)

moo schrieb:
			
		

> gerne, aber es is nix besonderes und deins is bestimmt besser.
> und fahrn kann ich auch nich
> gruß,
> oli


gut dann sind wir schon zwei!


----------



## Flatpro (6. April 2005)

$H4R]{Y schrieb:
			
		

> gut dann sind wir schon zwei!


ich wil auch hier  


hm, meins wiegt 12,2 und ch finds geil so


----------



## derFisch (6. April 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> ich wil auch hier
> 
> 
> hm, meins wiegt 12,2 und ch finds geil so


awat du fudelst! Meins hat 13,8kg reinste Geilheit! Ich war schon immer ein schwerer junge


----------



## moo (6. April 2005)

Sharky, was hast du für eins?
Ich hab mir vorhin n kackbraunes addict vom Janosch geholt, und war dann in Vogelsang. Leider hatte der liebe Jan die Pedale nich richtig angezogen   
und ich musste noch mal zurück.
Dirten mitm BMX is (erst mal) hartes Brot aber ich habs mir auch eher für die Halle (www.abenteuer-halle.de) geholt, die hier in ca 3 monaten vor meiner Haustür aufmacht.  
Gruß, 
Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derFisch (6. April 2005)

moo schrieb:
			
		

> Sharky, was hast du für eins?
> Ich hab mir vorhin n kackbraunes addict vom Janosch geholt, und war dann in Vogelsang. Leider hatte der liebe Jan die Pedale nich richtig angezogen
> und ich musste noch mal zurück.
> Dirten mitm BMX is hartes Brot aber ich habs mir auch eher für die Halle geholt, die hier in ca 3 monaten vor meiner Haustür aufmacht.
> ...



Ich hab son Wtp 4Seasons mit antibremse


----------



## moo (6. April 2005)

jaja, die bremse


----------



## derFisch (6. April 2005)

moo schrieb:
			
		

> jaja, die bremse


  genau ! Als Mtbler is man da erstmal aufgeschmissen! Aber da ich diue erste Woche sowieso brakeless unterwegs war, konnte ich mich drauf vorbereiten  .


----------



## evil_rider (6. April 2005)

Kingofbike schrieb:
			
		

> aber nur wenn man nicht fahren kann!




falsch, wenn man fahren kann wirds durch nen leichtes rad noch besser, weil alle tricks viel einfacher gehn, und man so härtere kombos starten kann, weil das rad viel einfacher zu bewegen ist.


----------



## der Digge (7. April 2005)

$H4R]{Y schrieb:
			
		

> genau ! Als Mtbler is man da erstmal aufgeschmissen! Aber da ich diue erste Woche sowieso brakeless unterwegs war, konnte ich mich drauf vorbereiten  .



du solltest deinen Bremshebel einfach  normal an den Lenker Schrauben dann geht die au besser, is doch klar dat ne Bremse net toll geht wenn man net an den Hebel kommt


----------



## alex_de_luxe (7. April 2005)

zum springen finde ich es noch ganz praktisch, wenn das bike nicht allzu leicht ist. 
wenn man tricks nur mit einem super leichten bike kann, macht man definitiv etwas falsch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blkmrkt (7. April 2005)

die räder von dave mirra, james foster etc. sind auch nicht besonders leicht die hauen die super heftigen tricksraus! Also des Gewicht hat nix mitm fahrkönnen zu tun! man kann mit fast jedem bmx egal wie schwer tricks machen.


----------



## lukstarr (7. April 2005)

Es ist definitiv Fakt, dass je leichter das BMX ist, man umso besser damit fahren kann. Es bedeutet nicht, dass man mit einem 10kg Hungerhaken automatisch Flips, Whips und Spins machen kann. Ich habe meinem Addict knapp 1 Kilo mit einer Bremsen und Sattelstangen Diät abgenommen und den Unterschied merkt man beim Fahren nicht, aber wenn man einen Move macht umsomehr. Wie Evil schon sagte, es ist wendiger und reagiert viel besser.

Aber dass man auch mit einem 25kg Panzer Tricks machen, beweist doch dieser Knallkopp aus RoadFools 13...


----------



## Vitali (8. April 2005)

Meins wiegt bisschen weniger als 11,5KG ohne Pegs, perfekt und wird noch leichter...


----------



## Sele666 (8. April 2005)

benni kopp kennen eventuell nen paar von euch.... seine kisste wiegt auch so um de 14-15 kg und der rammt euch alle innen boden


----------



## aurelio (8. April 2005)

Ich sach ma nur Derek Nelson in RF13; Gewicht seines selfmade BMX: 50pounds (22,7kg)


----------



## [YoSHi] (8. April 2005)

ein paar Muskeln zuzulegen ist billiger als lightweight parts zu kaufen und läuft auf dasselbe hinaus


----------



## -Biohazard- (8. April 2005)

panzer ?


----------



## evil_rider (9. April 2005)

Sele666 schrieb:
			
		

> benni kopp kennen eventuell nen paar von euch.... seine kisste wiegt auch so um de 14-15 kg und der rammt euch alle innen boden




jaund, ruben sein rad wiegt auch unter 12 und der rammt kopp in den boden... wassn vergleich.


----------



## Sele666 (9. April 2005)

ich hab ihn nur genannt weil ich weiß wasser drauf hat weil ich ihn fast jeden tag sehe.... und wollte damit nur sagen das man auch mit schweren rädern richtig fett fahren kann


----------



## evil_rider (9. April 2005)

tja, und mit nem leichten rad würde er noch besser fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Till (9. April 2005)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> tja, und mit nem leichten rad würde er noch besser fahren.


da muss ich dir leider rechtgeben, seid ich ein leichteres radl habe komme ich viel besser klar


----------



## UrbanJumper (9. April 2005)

naja, wer son schais macht mit seinem BMX, wie der mit seinem 21kilo Panzer, dem kann es ja egal sein wie viel es wiegt...


----------



## amok1 (9. April 2005)

hab auch vor mir nen bmx zu holen .

hab eigentlich das addict ins auge gefasst. wie halt auch sien stolzen 13,9kg.


gibt es in der Preisklasse auch noch andere leichte Bikes, oder geht das erst ab 800 los?


----------



## derFisch (9. April 2005)

amok1 schrieb:
			
		

> hab auch vor mir nen bmx zu holen .
> 
> hab eigentlich das addict ins auge gefasst. wie halt auch sien stolzen 13,9kg.
> 
> ...


also bitte! 13,9kg sind ja jetz nich die Welt! MIr geht der ganze Gewichtshype langsam aufn Sack! Wer was leichtes und stabiles will, muss halt ma Geld reinstecken...


----------



## amok1 (9. April 2005)

jo, wie siehts bei dem addict mit grinden und sprockets aus ?

(ich will mir nen bmx holen, weil street und eigentlich auch dirt mit nem mtb[pseudo-bmx] keinen sinn macht und alles viel zu schnell kaputt geht=)


----------



## Salieri (9. April 2005)

Guck mal in den Thread _Fragen rund ums BMX_. Da hab ich ähnliche Fragen wie du zu ADDICT gestellt! Das passt hier nämlich nicht so gut rein!


----------

